# How hard is it to replace a water pump



## ldmills (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently purchased a 1985 635CSi and the water pump went out 1/10th of the way home. Can someone tell me what I'm facing in replacing it? It looks like cramped quarters, but I have not crawled under it yet. Do I have to remove any components to get to the pump?

Any help from this forum will be greatly appreciated.


----------

